# SMRCC - South Manchester Racing Cycling club (1970`s)



## BK Rolling on (19 Mar 2017)

Hi there,
I was wondering if anyone knew what happened to this club based up and around Stockport?
I used to ride with them in my schooldays and until around 17 years of age.
Cyril Bardsley ran the local bike shop (Now Wills wheels) and was involved.
I think Ron Pickburn (Think this name is correct?) was the local BCF officiate who attended meetings.
I joined the club run (after a cuppa) at the Black Cat Café across from the Rising Sun Pub in Hazel Grove.
Many happy times had.
Now I am living in South Wales but am in the Stockport area often with work and any information would be great received and indeed anything from former members all the better as I am thinking this club has been disbanded.
Look forward to hearing from you.
Many thanks
Bruce


----------



## fossyant (20 Mar 2017)

Ex Marple Wheelers rider here. Pretty sure SMRC is not in existence now.

I know Will (Wills Wheels) quite well as he used to work for Cyril.


----------



## BK Rolling on (20 Mar 2017)

Thanks for that info. I think but am not sure that the club carried on until the late 90`s.
I think there was also an association with Tudor sports wear but I am unable to confirm this.
Bought quite a bit of stuff from Cyril back in the day. He was forever building or truing wheels as I remember...mainly my old Mavics ha ha


----------



## bbrich (24 Oct 2017)

Well Bruce, I'm an ex-SMRCC member as well. It must have been from about 1970 to 1974-ish. I raced for them as a Schoolboy on road and track and did a couple of TTs as a Junior then got distracted by other, cheaper, more accessible sports. Wound up playing football for Cheadle Heath Nomads instead. Shame. I'm from Reddish, Stockport originally but have worked in Saudi Arabia since 1981. Still have a house in Woodsmoor though and get home regularly.

I scour the web regularly trying to find information on South Manchester RCC and I'm starting to think that I dreamt the whole thing 'cos I can't find any proof of their existence. I remember that the Clubhouse was at Fallowfield Cycling Track (the Reg Harris Stadium) next to Hollins College (the Toast Rack) in Fallowfield. We used to meet there on a Monday night, I think, and in the summer months that would involve training on the track. I loved track racing and had a couple of wins and placings in the Manchester Tuesday-night Track League as well as being Manchester Division 2-Up Pursuit champions with club-mate Rob Miehe.

I also bought all my kit from Cyril Bardsley's Bike Shop. In fact it was him who introduced me and a couple of mates to the club. My mates soon tired of it but I carried on. I had a second-hand Mercian 531 frame that I bought off somebody in Manchester Wheelers, Campag Gran-Sport rear, Valentino front, Mafac centre-pulls, Sugino chainset (looked identical to Campag Record), Cinelli bars and stem, Fiamme sprints on Milremo hubs, Barum tubs when I could afford them, Hutchinson (!!) the rest of the time. Oh, and a Barum Cross-tub for my cyclo-cross days - finished second in Woodbank Park once, won a pair of arm-warmers. My father asked "Where's the rest of the jersey?"

When the Fallowfield Track was closed I think SMRCC re-housed themselves either in Hazel-Grove or Cheadle and I'm not sure how much longer they survived. Racing at the track stopped in '76 after a disastrous re-surfacing. I remember hearing about plans to revive it, but it was demolished in '93.

Some stuff that might trigger your memory: Arthur Pickburn was the BCF bod, Jim Court was involved (in his 70's and still runs Stockport Community Cycling group), Lowther's Office Machines were a 'sort of' sponsor. They're still going on Hillgate - how on earth does anybody manage to sell photocopiers these days?. Gibb-Sport Clothing was the official supplier of the South Manchester Racing Cycling Club orange, white and green club jersey, but at one-and-six a letter we needed a shorter team name. Maybe that's why they folded? There was also a BCF Coach, a young guy who was brilliant and had all the latest training methods, but I can't remember his name. I can remember 'fartlek training' though. Laughed at the name but couldn't walk when I got off my track bike.

Let's compare notes...

Brian


----------



## proliteguy (27 Oct 2017)

BK Rolling on said:


> Hi there,
> I was wondering if anyone knew what happened to this club based up and around Stockport?
> I used to ride with them in my schooldays and until around 17 years of age.
> Cyril Bardsley ran the local bike shop (Now Wills wheels) and was involved.
> ...


Hi There.

I joined up SMRCC in 1973 when Cyril helped me get started. I had beena very active swimmer since 1968 and was just crazy to get a racing bike and go for a ride with a club. I recall the clubhouse was next to Heaton Moor station on Egerton Road North. They had rollers in there and some great people. I still keep in touch with John Archer and Steve Moult as I now live in Taiwan. Cyril taught me to build wheels and about 16 years ago I started a business to help someone out. IT was in a spare bedroom in a 350 year old farmhouse in Weardale UK. WE are now the biggest hand built wheel company in the world and we work to the same procedures Cyril showed me. I rode my first race at Chelford in a 10 mile TT. I got home from school. made some sandwich and rode to Chelford. Did a 28 minute 10 on my 5 speed Carlton and then rode home. 13 years old. After seeing my name in the local newspaper that was it I was hooked. Ron Johnston was another great rider who was in the club and helped me a lot. Then we had Jims Gym at Ducie Evening centre with some of the best road guys in the UK. Eralier this year me and Ian Donohue were in stitches talking about the circuit training Jim Patterson dis with us and today how he would be locked up for child cruelty with all the namby pamby parents of today. Ken Braddock was another BCF guy and helped to get to so many races as a kid.


----------



## bbrich (5 Nov 2017)

Ken Braddock, yes I remember that name. There was also a little guy called Jim or Jimmy who would always be a marshall at the road events - can't remember his surname, was into motorbikes as well, and photography, dead funny though. He wrote a humorous column in the club magazine.

And Jim Pat's training! We used to meet at an industrial estate somewhere in Burnage or Didsbury - not quite sure where. Jim would ride a moped and half the racers in Manchester would be strung out behind him going flat out. It was open age so we had Seniors Cat 1, 2 & 3, Juniors and Schoolboys. I'd be 15 or 16 - just about to turn Junior. It was hairy to say the least. If you couldn't corner you'd lose the wheel in front. I could corner ok on left-hander's but right-hander's just didn't feel right and half of Manchester would pass me! Crashes too. No health and definitely no safety. I assume he was trying to teach us how to ride criteriums. It may have helped, I was never scared in a race!

I remember Mike Williams, Malcolm & Chris Dobson, Rob Janecki, they were all in Manchester Wheelers but we were mates as we were all more or less the same age. Jeff Williams though? He'd be about 12 years old at the time and he'd be first wheel behind Jim. It was watching him that made me realize that whilst I loved racing I was just never going to be _that_ good.

Jim Pat also ran a training night on a dual-carriageway somewhere in the same area of Manchester. A kilometer or so slightly uphill, dead turn, same kilometer slightly downhill with a sprint for points every lap - about forty of us, mixed in with regular traffic!

Jim took me to a few road events too. Me and Rob Miehe would be outside Jim's corporation house at six in the morning waiting for him to have his breakfast. We'd throw the bikes in the back of his grey van and off we'd go - me rolling about in the back with the bikes and a pile of Jim's tools and junk. Blackpool, Southport, Oulton Park, Kirkby... I remember crashing in a crit on the lower and middle walks on the front at Blackpool. It was an awful day, the rain was coming off the sea horizontal. The red asphalt surface was awash with wet sand. I was in the middle of the bunch and touched a wheel, came down like a sack of the proverbial with a load of others - right where Jim Pat was stood! Broken bikes and walking wounded. He picked me up, shorts and shirt ripped to bits, right hip raw and bleeding, he asked if I was OK. Stupidly I said yes. So he straightened my front wheel, put my bars back straight, gave the bike a once-over while I hopped about in agony then said "Join back in at the front when they come round on the next lap, the commissaires won't have missed you". So I did as I was told. You didn't argue with Jim Pat. Made it to the end but just ran out of heart in the sprint. It took weeks for my hip to heal properly - my school trousers kept sticking to it! Timothy Whites didn't sell dressings that big.

Hmm, had my right hip replaced ten years ago... I wonder?

Lets keep it going...


----------



## kermesse (8 Nov 2017)

As far as l know Dave Grundy, John Negus, Zeb Smith and mysekf were the last ti race in SM colours in the late '70s! Dave topped racing, then John. Zeb and myself kept going till the end of the season and then Zeb "retired" from racing to build a kit car.
We used to have club meeting at Priestnall school in Heaton Chapel. As far as l know all the old officials are deceased with the exception of Jim Court.
I carried on racing with various clubs till 2007. Although l did ride a World Masters track race about 2008 or 2009 and a national track championships.

John


----------



## bbrich (1 Dec 2017)

kermesse said:


> As far as l know Dave Grundy, John Negus, Zeb Smith and mysekf were the last ti race in SM colours in the late '70s! Dave topped racing, then John. Zeb and myself kept going till the end of the season and then Zeb "retired" from racing to build a kit car.
> We used to have club meeting at Priestnall school in Heaton Chapel. As far as l know all the old officials are deceased with the exception of Jim Court.
> I carried on racing with various clubs till 2007. Although l did ride a World Masters track race about 2008 or 2009 and a national track championships.
> 
> John



John.
Dave Grundy and Zeb Smith? Those names ring a bell. I'm sure I've been on club runs and training bashes with them. I knew that SMRCC moved house after Fallowfield, so it was Priestnall School was it? I'd taken up football by that stage. I just couldn't afford cycle racing. I think I started work, as an apprentice compositor, on about seven pounds a week, I didn't have any transport and my parents weren't really aware or able to offer support. Cycling was for rich kids apparently. So much more affordable today. I sold my Mercian road bike and my Jack Sibbitt(!!) track iron plus spare wheels, blocks, tubs, tools, etc. to fund my first holiday away from home when I was eighteen. I got fifty quid for the lot which I spent on two weeks in Torquay! What an idiot...

I was bike-less then until I was 25. Up to then I played football for Cheadle Heath Nomads who were a good team, then I joined them. After I left they went on to be a good team again. Did my left knee when I was twenty-one and never really recovered. It still hurts today - right now in fact! I went to Saudi in late '81 for the lure of silly-money and have been here ever since, although the money-stopped being silly more than twenty years ago. Its just become a way of life.

At the first opportunity I bought another road bike (sports bike really). A Peugeot Centenary. I started riding again probably in '82. There were no cycling clubs, no other cyclists and the roads were (are) lethal. My friends thought I was crazy but I found if I stuck to the coastal Corniche here in Jeddah there was virtually no traffic. Three bikes and thirty-five years later and I'm still doing the same thing - on a Campag equipped Ribble. I'm still scared of spending mega-bucks on a bike. Old habits I guess. As I get older its getting harder, especially in the summer. Its just not possible to carry enough fluid and I've come "unstuck" and overheated more than once. Mind you the temperature can be in the late-thirties or even over forty. Winter is a bit easier though and its just started this week - late November so I'm off on my bike right now...

Stay in touch.

Brian


----------



## BK Rolling on (9 Dec 2017)

bbrich said:


> Well Bruce, I'm an ex-SMRCC member as well. It must have been from about 1970 to 1974-ish. I raced for them as a Schoolboy on road and track and did a couple of TTs as a Junior then got distracted by other, cheaper, more accessible sports. Wound up playing football for Cheadle Heath Nomads instead. Shame. I'm from Reddish, Stockport originally but have worked in Saudi Arabia since 1981. Still have a house in Woodsmoor though and get home regularly.
> 
> I scour the web regularly trying to find information on South Manchester RCC and I'm starting to think that I dreamt the whole thing 'cos I can't find any proof of their existence. I remember that the Clubhouse was at Fallowfield Cycling Track (the Reg Harris Stadium) next to Hollins College (the Toast Rack) in Fallowfield. We used to meet there on a Monday night, I think, and in the summer months that would involve training on the track. I loved track racing and had a couple of wins and placings in the Manchester Tuesday-night Track League as well as being Manchester Division 2-Up Pursuit champions with club-mate Rob Miehe.
> 
> ...


Hi Brian,
Just spotted the post and have to say many thanks indeed for the info, you have jolted my memory quite a bit.
Like you I rode the somewhat bumpy and decrepit Fallowfield track in about 1973 but alas I was a poor schoolboy,ill-equipped and frankly not that talented, but had enthusiasm in spades.
The club house was in Heaton Chapel and it was to be honest a small affair by my recollection.
I contacted British Cycling and they said they thought the club officially wound up in 2000, but I think maybe before.
Yes I also remember the team jersey being expensive (thanks Mum) 
There was a young lad who joined about 1973,who was as I remember very exceptional (as in a natural rider) and he was well equipped with a Harry Hall bike and Campagnola everything. He was leagues ahead of the likes of I and tended to be popular amongst the older riders due to his ability to outshine all the guys,but I cannot remember his name. I think he went on to do quite well in the Nationals (Schoolboy and Junior)
I will keep looking Brian, and thanks for the knowledge, I will keep you posted.
All the best, Bruce


----------



## proliteguy (26 Dec 2018)

That would have been Steve Deurden, he was so talented.


----------



## BK Rolling on (7 Feb 2019)

OMG, your spot on thanks, I remember him just coursing away from all of us with ease and I remember thinking to myself 1) Why couldnt I get anywhere near him in ability 2) Why was he riding for such a small club
I have to say my time with SMRCC was legendery in my mind, but nowhere else (typed laughingly)
Steve Deurden did go on to national road racing but im unaware how far he got.


----------



## cld531c (21 Feb 2019)

I rode with them in the early 90's. Jim Court ran the club and was exceptional at getting youngsters riding (I was 11 when I joined). Sadly think the club no longer exists.


----------



## BK Rolling on (21 Feb 2019)

cld531c said:


> I rode with them in the early 90's. Jim Court ran the club and was exceptional at getting youngsters riding (I was 11 when I joined). Sadly think the club no longer exists.


Many thanks for this update, yes Jim Court seems to loom large but sadly I cannot remember him from my time.
Seems all those who afficiated on behalf of SMRCC have passed away,discovered thanks to others here on the forum.
The club seems to have wound up around 2000,according to British Cycling (BCF as was).
Do you have any photos of club events and indeed club strip?
Many thanks Bruce


----------



## cld531c (25 Feb 2019)

I haven't but I will see if dad has. I didn't have the kit (cos I didn't like the colours :-)) but seem to recall it being white with an orange and a green vertical stripe.


----------



## BK Rolling on (25 Feb 2019)

Hi again, 
Please do if you have any pictures.
I agree the strip was fairly dire in colour and quite expensive ( don’t crash!).
Many thanks Bruce


----------



## BK Rolling on (25 Feb 2019)

Thank you Crofted crest,
I think all the more interesting as the club fell defunct. Overshadowed by Manchester Wheelers and Macclesfield, the SRMCC seemed small in my time, but none the less enjoyable and a part of my youth. 
I am interested in seeing any photos from the period of the club members ( I have a few) and Fallowfield track events.
Let’s see what happens 
Cheers Bruce


----------



## TeeShot (25 Feb 2019)

The link below is to Stockport community cycling club. I believe Jim Court is the main man there. He may be able to help you with some historical information 

http://www.sccc.co.uk/


----------



## K Stand Ken (21 Feb 2020)

Hi Guys,
My name is Ken Workman and I started "proper" cycling with the Abbotsford Park RC in 1964, but moved on to the Manchester Wheelers after 20 years. Along with John Archer who was mentioned above (I think he lived in Denton or Reddish) I was with a group of five or six similarly aged Abbotsford lads from Ashton, Oldham etc. some of who moved to Australia in the late 1960s/early 1970s. Alan Goodall was someone you might recall from then, he was 3 or 4 years younger than us but he went on to have a lot of success in road racing. In 1965 I beat Alan by some minutes in our first ever '25' - how good would it have been to continue with that advanced level when we got to adults. 
The Abbotsford also held their club night at the 'club-house' at Fallowfield stadium on Thursdays. Hands up those who remember the oil painting on the wall of a rider pulling a track-suit top off over their head. Years later I discovered this was none other than Valerie Rushworth, who lived near Wakefield, but was an Abbotsford member and a multi champion on the track. A couple of years ago I was privileged to meet this famous lady when we both attended the funeral of another Abbotsford and Wheelers man, Len Myatt. Val also brought her daughter, Clare, who was no slouch on two wheels either!
I certainly remember the name Steve Duerden. If I recall correctly, didn't he give up the sport in disgust after being suspended by the RTTC (now CTT) for wearing advertising in an event? If it was him, his "offence" was riding an evening 'club' 10 wearing one of the very popular 'Adidas' T-shirts with their name on the chest about 2" wide. And some busybody reported him! 
I also wanted to comment on some of the other nostalgic names mentioned, starting with Jim Patterson. I didn't know he was involved with SMRCC as he was an Abbotsford official when I joined. Jim was famous for his Austin A35 van, the colour of which seemed to be unknown as he never gave it a wash, it was jokingly referred to as the only matt-finish A35 van on the road! He was also an overly enthusiastic commissaire for both Fallowfield and road racing. Jim was also a track motor-pace rider, pacing Prestwich's John Hall, he later paced Manchester Wheelers' Peter Gordon to national records and championships.
The race-wear company, Gibbsport, which was mentioned, was run by Stan Hughes from premises in Salford. Stan was an established Manchester Wheelers official when I joined them in 1985.
Arthur Pickburn and Jim Court were two SMRCC gentlemen who were heavily involved in organising the Tour of the Peak road race held every September. In the 1980s I started helped out in this by marshalling at the right turn at Chinley railway bridge, but then later progressed to the motorised race convoy. Eventually I became the lead car driver, including the occasion when it was the national championship. I think this was 1992 when the 'winner' was disqualified for allegedly 'switching' the 2nd placed man so he couldn't overtake him in the 2-up sprint through Buxton town centre!
Sadly, Neil King, a SMRCC member from the early 1970s passed away in October last year. aged 72. Neil was climbing a slight hill with a group of other vets near Goostrey when he began to struggle and dropped off the back. When they went back for him they found he had died while still on his bike, but leaning against the roadside hedge. He had joked that he would have liked to go while on his bike. 
Given time to think, I could probably dredge up more memories of people known to both SMRCC and Abbotsford members.


----------



## Jimcourt (3 Jun 2020)

Hi Jim Court here. I am still very alive and kicking and run the Stockport Community Cycling Club in Stockport. Over the years the Club membership declined until we virtually existed to run the Tour of the Peak. Sponsorship became very hard to find and BC egulations made it more difficult to balance the budget. I had joined the SMRCC in 1970 when I moved from Wolverhampton and for a while we had some good road riders as mentioned in various posts. In the latter days, some of the newer members who joined were more interested in mountain biking. Arthut PIckburn could never understand the interest in this branch of the sport and was astounded that these lads could ride quite quickly. As these lads got older they left the sport and the Club was forced to close as effectively there was no-one left except Arthur and I. Ironically, in the last few months, Mike Holt has set up a SMRCC reunion page on Facebook to bring together some of the former members such as Andy Williams. Andy Cheshire, Ian Wilmshurst and Matt Yarwood and myself for a reunion ride which has had to be put on the backburner due to the Pandemic. I also re-met Neil King when we were both working on the Tameside Circuit Series about 4 years ago and was sorry to lose him last year when he seemed to be recovering well. The jersey wa originally orange with a green centre band but the newer riders wanted a more up to date look so we eventuall went with a white jersey with vertical orange and green strip. IO used to write a weekly piece for the Stockport Express with some imaginative text sometimes such as "xxx would have been in with a chance of winning but punctured with 20 miles to go.


----------



## Jimcourt (10 Jun 2020)

One of the "reunion riders" posted this picture on Facebook showing the group in its latter days along with me wearing the last version of the Club Jersey. Hope you find this interesting.


----------



## bbrich (17 Jul 2020)

Wow. I'd forgotten about joining this thread three years ago. Good to see some photographic evidence. Don't like what they did with the jersey though... 

I've looked on FB and I can't find any SMRCC page. Is it under a different name?

You probably don't remember me Jim, but I remember you. My name is Brian Birch and I was at South Manchester in the early seventies, at the same time as Rob Miehe. He and I were the same age, grew up together and raced together. Road, track, CC, TT. I think Rob left SMRCC and joined the Abbotsford or the Chesh Roads but got lured by four wheels a couple of years later. Just for the record I finished second in one of your Woodbank Park CCs and I still remember you shouting encouragement to me as I rear-wheel drifted into the Devil's Drop - twice (or was it three laps)? You may have even presented me with the GibbSport Arm Warmers... Outside of cycling circles, in those days at least, nobody knew what arm warmers were. Did I get the mickey taken from my mates or what?

I've been working in the Middle East since 1981 but have recently retired and am now back in the UK for good, Woodsmoor to be exact. I never really stopped cycling even though I wound up playing football. On my first holiday home after going overseas I bought a road bike and carried it back to Saudi with me and took up riding in the desert. Yes, it is hot. I've been riding ever since but never been a member of a club as there weren't any in Saudi Arabia. I came home last November (2019) and finally unpacked my bike a couple of months back. I have fairly advanced arthritis these days but have managed a few local miles just to get used to riding in traffic and on the left side of the road. In the flat Middle East I was riding a 12-23 cassette (block?). That got ditched the first time I road up the hill from Bramhall roundabout. I made it but it can't have looked good! Got to get some wet-weather gear as well.

It would be great to catch up some time. Brian Birch.


----------



## Prestwich Gaz (8 Feb 2021)

K Stand Ken said:


> Hi Guys,
> My name is Ken Workman and I started "proper" cycling with the Abbotsford Park RC in 1964, but moved on to the Manchester Wheelers after 20 years. Along with John Archer who was mentioned above (I think he lived in Denton or Reddish) I was with a group of five or six similarly aged Abbotsford lads from Ashton, Oldham etc. some of who moved to Australia in the late 1960s/early 1970s. Alan Goodall was someone you might recall from then, he was 3 or 4 years younger than us but he went on to have a lot of success in road racing. In 1965 I beat Alan by some minutes in our first ever '25' - how good would it have been to continue with that advanced level when we got to adults.
> The Abbotsford also held their club night at the 'club-house' at Fallowfield stadium on Thursdays. Hands up those who remember the oil painting on the wall of a rider pulling a track-suit top off over their head. Years later I discovered this was none other than Valerie Rushworth, who lived near Wakefield, but was an Abbotsford member and a multi champion on the track. A couple of years ago I was privileged to meet this famous lady when we both attended the funeral of another Abbotsford and Wheelers man, Len Myatt. Val also brought her daughter, Clare, who was no slouch on two wheels either!
> I certainly remember the name Steve Duerden. If I recall correctly, didn't he give up the sport in disgust after being suspended by the RTTC (now CTT) for wearing advertising in an event? If it was him, his "offence" was riding an evening 'club' 10 wearing one of the very popular 'Adidas' T-shirts with their name on the chest about 2" wide. And some busybody reported him!
> ...



Hi Ken, a north Manchester boy here. Your post really took me back. I joined Prestwich Wheelers as a 13/14-year-old in '65/'66. John Hall ran the club and the clubhouse was the Liberal club on Prestwich village. Shortly after joining, we moved to a new clubhouse above Timsons also on Prestwich village and 're-branded' as Prestwich Phoenix - Steak Canadian. I believe we were one of the first sponsored clubs in the country. John Hall was a butcher I believe so I guess that's where the sponsorship came from. My best buddy at the time was George Channon. He was a few years older than me and was really good ( I was hopeless! ) he went on to ride for the division at the tour of Ireland. Every Tuesday we'd cycle over to Fallowfield to watch John motor pacing and Trevor Harris from our club sprinting. When I started junior racing Alan Goodall and Kevin Apter from Liverpool (Mercury I think) were the guys to beat....Hardly anyone could. I remember Alan robe a beautiful black Cyril Bardsley with a gold script name logo. I still lust after that bike. At some point, Prestwich merged with the lads from Salford and had some really good riders, Phil Jones, Alan Ferguson,( who did a great TT on the Isle of Man), 2nd I think. Due to work, I moved around quite a bit but settled near to Coventry, joined Mick Ives' Coventry Olympic......still never won anything, but loved it all the same. I have now retired and just bought myself a new bike so just as soon as the snow clears I'll be out for a ride. Thanks for the memory jolt.


----------



## jwil (2 Dec 2022)

BK Rolling on said:


> Hi again,
> Please do if you have any pictures.
> I agree the strip was fairly dire in colour and quite expensive ( don’t crash!).
> Many thanks Bruce



Hi I have just found this site.. you requested any pictures of SMRcc . I have a some of the names mentioned in this thread of a club dinner in the 70's collecting trophies and a group one. Arthur Pickburn was my Dad. Sadly he died in 1994. I have been in possession of all his photos all these years and have decided they need to be sorted out. Going all the way back to the 1940's!!! Before many more of their subjects are no longer with us. !

As mention in this thread all the organisers of the club have passed away including (as I am lead to believe ) last year Jim Court. My Dad was one of the founding members of the club and though what you remember was a very small club back in the day when it was established in the 40s and 50s it had some top Manchester riders. So I have been informed. He wasn't one of them lol

John Negus is a name I remember for your era and Zebs real name is Edward. He was given the name Zeb short for Zebedee by my Dad because foolishly he let slip one club night that he watched the magic rounderbout!


----------

